# 2017 Nissan Maxima LED Display/Console help!



## Sam Neitzel (Aug 3, 2018)

I have recently purchased a new 2017 Nissan Maxima.

The touch screen in the middle and the console around it are great, but I'm having an issue. The lights behind all of the buttons used to be on so I could see them at night. The screen also used to "auto-dim" and "auto-brighten" depending on the time of day without me having to push the day/night button on the console.

I took it in to get the oil changed and the mechanic said he reset the console for me. Now none of the lights are coming on and the display does not auto-dim or brighten. I have to manually push the button.

I cannot for the life of me figure out how to turn on the lights behind all the buttons and set it back to the way it was before.

PLEASE HELP!


----------

